# Glock 17 vs 34



## gunroti

What accuracy improvement can be expected from a Glock 34 over a Glock 17 at 7m assuming a competent user. Is there some bench data or experience comparing these two models. Also, recognizing this is the Glock section with its preferences, what other handguns are comparable to the Glock 34. As a person starting in the sport, older than most, my interest is in achieving accuracy and then a distant possibility of taking up competitive shooting. Thanks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I'm not by any means an expert, but in my opinion you won't gain much if any accuracy at 7m with the 1inch difference in barrel length. Having said that, if this gun is for punchings holes in paper and possibly competition shooting, then you might as well go for the longer barrel. Just my .02

-Jeff-

Edit: The XD Tactical would be comparable to the Glock 34 as well as many others. I'm sure other people will have more options.


----------



## Mike Barham

The longer barrel, and thus longer sight radius, on the 34 theoretically gives it more practical (as opposed to mechanical) accuracy. However, at only seven meters, I doubt you will see much of a difference between the two. I'd just choose the one that balanced better in my hand.

Most companies have "match" versions of their service pistols. Springfield has the Tactical, as *BeefyBeefo* pointed out. SIG has the X5, Beretta and HK their respective Elites, CZ has some variations of the 75B, all the 1911 makers offer gussied up versions, etc.


----------



## Dsig1

What is the difference between the Glock 34 and Glock 17L ?


----------



## JeffWard

Elaborating on the above:

A longer barrel does not mean improved accuracy. A longer barrel means a longer sight radius, which means less over-correction of sight picture, and tighter "operator margin".

The most accurate rifles have extremely STIFF barrels, but not long. 21", 22", 23" barrels are common. Target pistols are similar. 5" bull-barrels outshoot 7", 10" barrels quite frequently.

Longer barrels give the powder more time to burn and expand within the confines of the barrel, producing higher velocity. Higher velocity produces less bullet drop (flatter shooting) at longer ranges. But even WAY past target shooting distances, a pistol bullet effectively shoots dead flat. The drop is hardly measurable.

All pistols will hit at different places (vertically) at different yardages, but this is due to sight "offset" with the bore-line. The taller the front sight (or scope), the greater the deviation.

Therefore the design of target pistols: with longer sight radiuses, and target sights recessed into the top of the slide (lowered). The barrel length is the least critical factor for mechanical accuracy.

JW


----------



## gunroti

Thanks for all of your comments. I have decided to go with the Glock 17

Thanks again.


----------



## Old Padawan

gunroti said:


> Thanks for all of your comments. I have decided to go with the Glock 17
> 
> Thanks again.


good call. Its much more common and a whole lot easier to find holsters etc for.


----------



## Glockamania®

I was in the same shoes, but decided on a long slide G35.

Looks like you've already made your choice. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## TM1959

JeffWard said:


> Elaborating on the above:
> 
> A longer barrel does not mean improved accuracy. A longer barrel means a longer sight radius, which means less over-correction of sight picture, and tighter "operator margin".
> 
> The most accurate rifles have extremely STIFF barrels, but not long. 21", 22", 23" barrels are common. Target pistols are similar. 5" bull-barrels outshoot 7", 10" barrels quite frequently.
> 
> Longer barrels give the powder more time to burn and expand within the confines of the barrel, producing higher velocity. Higher velocity produces less bullet drop (flatter shooting) at longer ranges. But even WAY past target shooting distances, a pistol bullet effectively shoots dead flat. The drop is hardly measurable.
> 
> All pistols will hit at different places (vertically) at different yardages, but this is due to sight "offset" with the bore-line. The taller the front sight (or scope), the greater the deviation.
> 
> Therefore the design of target pistols: with longer sight radiuses, and target sights recessed into the top of the slide (lowered). The barrel length is the least critical factor for mechanical accuracy.
> 
> JW


Jeff I really hate to disagree on part of what you wrote. Everything else is cool. 
Bullets do not have aerodymic "lift" and do not stay in the air longer the faster they go. They certainly get where they are going much faster but the bullet drop is "gravity" and will always fall at the same rate. For example I ran this in physics calculation years ago. If you are aiming perfectly flat and hold a bullet at the same height as the chamber and drop the bullet at the exact time the one in the gun fires they will both hit the ground at the same time or put another way fall at the same rate due to gravity. Granted one will be way down range but they will "drop" at the same speed. Bullet weight doesn't matter that's why built in bullet compensaters on scopes work no matter what the rifle. The only play longer barrels have is on velocity but velocity plays no part in bullet drop and bullets don't have "lift" properties like wings to keep them it the air longer. Physics is some really crazy stuff that don't seem right but in always is.


----------



## big rob

Dsig1 said:


> What is the difference between the Glock 34 and Glock 17L ?


About an inch. The glock 34 has a 5" barrell (roughly the longest to still fit the "box" in compition.) The glock 17L has a 6" barrell. (will not fit)


----------



## submoa

gunroti said:


> what other handguns are comparable to the Glock 34.


Springfield XD9 Tactical (5" barrel)

SAXDs fix the 2 major beefs I have with Glocks:

less blocky grip with no finger grooves 
better trigger feel, less mushy


----------



## glockross

Can you recommend a good hard closed bottom holster, or any, for my 17l? [email protected]


----------

